# Black Friday Shopping



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Indio patiently watching me shop.... he will be rewarded big time! 😀


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

What a good boy!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

That's so cool and well behaved......good job Indio!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

very well done, and Indio knows the best spot in the shop. plus lucky both of you that you have shops where you can take your v. in our area that is only some Lowe`s, Home Depot and Pet shops.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Greta said:


> What a good boy!





tegee26 said:


> That's so cool and well behaved......good job Indio!





Gabica said:


> very well done, and Indio knows the best spot in the shop. plus lucky both of you that you have shops where you can take your v. in our area that is only some Lowe`s, Home Depot and Pet shops.


Thank you all!!


----------

